# rfc and nhs tx



## MISSY97 (Sep 26, 2007)

I read this on the rfc website

Those who meet these criteria are entitled to one cycle of IVF/ICSI treatment and one cycle of FET treatment. 

Has it changed that u get one cycle plus one fet if u have embryos stored on the nhs or am I reading this wrong?


----------



## Laura22 (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi missy! I had my nhs go last jan and had 2 embryos frozen but I had to pay for the fet in july when I wanted to use them, it was around 1400. Unless its changed since then but it def wasn't included last year.


----------



## Laura22 (Jun 16, 2012)

Sorry missy I just remembered when I met my consultant last year to plan the fet he told me that if I had been referd later I would have been entitled to free fet but I was referd in 2011 and that was before they made the changes so its probably right! X


----------



## Boo333 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi Missy/Laura

It has changed and you do get a free FET cycle but depends when you are referred.

We had ICSI in Oct and were told we would get a free FET too.

Good luck.

Boo
x


----------

